

Stowaways and Crimes Aboard a Scofflaw Ship - azernik
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/19/world/stowaway-crime-scofflaw-ship.html

======
Luc
Track it if you like:
[https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/details/ships/shipid:70...](https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/details/ships/shipid:706286/mmsi:577324000/vessel:SEA%20PEARL)

Currently in a port along the East China Sea.

------
raceyT
This article seems to be instigated by a US policy to control worldwide
maritime traffic, likely with an eye towards China. The foundational sources
are from the US government and the implied solution is hegemony. Even camera
surveillance and wiretapping are contextualized as favorable investigative
techniques in the face of too much freedom (the choice of the ship to portray
is clearly for it's name Dona Liberta).

The benefits of an open and global shipping network are immense, particularly
for developing countries and while the behavior of this particular company is
reprehensible the emotions it stirs are little compared to the awe we must
feel when we contemplate the progress the maritime system represents for
humanity, especially in comparison to government's use of the seas for
floating guns.

The Times is an incredible institution with great standards but history shows
it is instrument of the US government in all but its finest moments.

------
jbuzbee
Another nice story presentation from the New York Times

